# electrical problem



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

Good afternoon, I have a 1989 Nissan Maxima; I’ve had for over a year and a have now. Over that period of time I’ve only had minor problems with it. But over the last month or two I started haven problems with my electrical system, one Sunday the car cut off on me while I was driving and about 2 seconds later cut back on, My windows sometimes don’t go up, the seat beats in the car stop working, I have had to take the bulbs out of my car doors because they would stay on while the car was off, my fan for the radiator does not work, also my temperature gage goes all the up when I’m driving and then goes back to the middle still while I’m driving, sometimes my temperature gage stays on cold. I was wondering if all of those things will be expensive to fix and should I just get a new car.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a bunch of bad grounds.
check to make sure your battery connections are tight and clean (no corrosion on the terminals or the wire)
for the lights on check the dome light switch and the door jamb switchs.


----------



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well i've checked all the switches but none seems to work, for right now i've just taken out the bulbs out of the doors.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you checked all 4 door jamb switches for continuity? plus the center dome light switch?


----------



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

yes I check both jamb switches and the dome light switch.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there are 4 door jamb switches


----------



## tamal_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes I check all four of them; I even had my mechanic check the jamb switches as well.


----------

